# Discoloration (Mold Remediation)



## MHauling (Oct 2, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm new here, and have been reading a lot of the information I could find on here. I'm new to working with Property Management Companies, specifically Guardian Asset Management. Previously they used me for a home junk out, which is what I specialize in. I mainly work for private individuals, but see no harm in working for companies that will pay me what I think I'm worth, I'm not one to low ball just to get a job, this is to feed my family and provide for a successful retirement. 

Anyways, so Guardian was great the first time they used me, paid directly as soon as the job was complete, so no problems there. I'm having reservations about a mold remediation job they want a bid from me for. I have absolutely zero experience in mold remediation, so I want to hire a company, essentially making me a middle man, which I'm okay with as I do not want to be be held liable for an incomplete job. The one company that I've received a bid from so far is offering a 5 year transferable warranty, so I'm not worried about a charge back.

After the first job, Guardian told me that they take 20% of the bid, so to just break even, I need to charge a 25% premium, as they're going to take 20% from the total bid. What type of profit should I expect to make? Since I am simply a middle man, should I just add an extra 10% for myself? I really don't know. I'm hesitant doing this at all because I'm not in this to get other people work, and I was very specific when I signed up that I was looking for home junk outs. I'm comfortable in my niche, so much so that I recently quit my job to go full time in the business (I was already making more working for myself part time in the afternoons than I would make at my job.) Should I even entertain these jobs? They pay 30 days after the current end of the month, which means I would have to front the payment to the mold remediation company that completes the work, and after reading some of the horror stories about these companies not paying properly for "incomplete documentation" it makes me nervous that I would get stuck footing a bill on a $600k home, regardless the fact that they were perfect in paying me last time. 

They have "pushed" to an extent telling me there's tons of work, from lawn cutting, lock changes, evictions, and other things, but I'm just not that interested in that. I'm good at what I do. It's why I can ask a premium price, and that I have only 5 star reviews across Yelp, Google, and Facebook. I strive for perfection in my business. Anyways, I'm just curious how everyone feels about things like this, and what experienced professionals that deal or have dealt with these types of companies have for input. I want to make money, and have built myself a comfortable life, but is it really a good idea to expand in this sense with these companies?

Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

MHauling said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here, and have been reading a lot of the information I could find on here. I'm new to working with Property Management Companies, specifically Guardian Asset Management. Previously they used me for a home junk out, which is what I specialize in. I mainly work for private individuals, but see no harm in working for companies that will pay me what I think I'm worth, I'm not one to low ball just to get a job, this is to feed my family and provide for a successful retirement.
> 
> Anyways, so Guardian was great the first time they used me, paid directly as soon as the job was complete, so no problems there. I'm having reservations about a mold remediation job they want a bid from me for. I have absolutely zero experience in mold remediation, so I want to hire a company, essentially making me a middle man, which I'm okay with as I do not want to be be held liable for an incomplete job. The one company that I've received a bid from so far is offering a 5 year transferable warranty, so I'm not worried about a charge back.
> 
> ...


Be careful with any ordermill member of NAMFS hearing a lot of non-payment issues with this company right now....


----------



## MHauling (Oct 2, 2018)

Cleanupman said:


> Be careful with any ordermill member of NAMFS hearing a lot of non-payment issues with this company right now....


I looked up on the NAMFS site and I don't see Guardian Asset Management on there. I see the Aspen Grove is, which is the software they use, but not business or parent company. I've also done a search for GAS but I'm not finding anything really, good or bad.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

MHauling said:


> I looked up on the NAMFS site and I don't see Guardian Asset Management on there. I see the Aspen Grove is, which is the software they use, but not business or parent company. I've also done a search for GAS but I'm not finding anything really, good or bad.


Just because a company is/isn't a member of a trade organization doesn't necessarily make them good/bad to work with. Reasoning otherwise is ludicrous, at best. I think the above advice from cleanupman would be better worded _*"Be careful with any order mill."*_


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> MHauling said:
> 
> 
> > I looked up on the NAMFS site and I don't see Guardian Asset Management on there. I see the Aspen Grove is, which is the software they use, but not business or parent company. I've also done a search for GAS but I'm not finding anything really, good or bad.
> ...


😎✌


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

MHauling said:


> Cleanupman said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful with any ordermill member of NAMFS hearing a lot of non-payment issues with this company right now....
> ...


That would make you a member.
since they have changed the website only current members can get that infirmation.
That said...I have been receiving more inquiries & hearing non-payment issues more & more....in addition everything about their website screams ...you're our employee without benefits....
Any order mill in this industry is set up to protect themselves while sacrificing members of labor....
That said.....


----------



## MHauling (Oct 2, 2018)

Cleanupman said:


> That would make you a member.
> since they have changed the website only current members can get that infirmation.
> That said...I have been receiving more inquiries & hearing non-payment issues more & more....in addition everything about their website screams ...you're our employee without benefits....
> Any order mill in this industry is set up to protect themselves while sacrificing members of labor....
> That said.....


I'm not a member, wasn't even logged in. I just did a google search for what it even was, and then poked around their website to find the information.


----------



## MHauling (Oct 2, 2018)

PropPresPro said:


> Just because a company is/isn't a member of a trade organization doesn't necessarily make them good/bad to work with. Reasoning otherwise is ludicrous, at best. I think the above advice from cleanupman would be better worded _*"Be careful with any order mill."*_


With the cost of this job, and me being relatively new in all of this, I think I'm going to ask for the true cost to be paid up front. This would allow me to pay the contractor working for me, and then the additional pay will be the profit margin I set for myself. All they can do is say no. It's not lost money if it was never agreed upon in the first place.

The other question I would ask is why do so many people seem to be against order mills here? Is it simply that they are just driving you for their own profits? I'm not willing to work for less than I feel I'm worth. I know a lot of guys in my area, specializing in junk removal, are cheaper than me, but it's because either 
A) they're dumping illegally - either through using the county resident spots when they're commercial, or just throwing it on the side of a road somewhere.
B) they're not insured
C) not licensed
D) don't understand how profit vs cost actually works


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

A) they're dumping illegally - either through using the county resident spots when they're commercial, or just throwing it on the side of a road somewhere.
B) they're not insured
C) not licensed
D) don't understand how profit vs cost actually works


And that is who the order mills hire


----------



## wildwest1 (Jun 7, 2016)

Discoloration is a dirty word. Ask guardian how they want the discoloration removed. Bleaching or other chemical spray is only a temporary solution to the issue. (that's what most nationals want) under a $1 sq ft . Spray and go.My warrantee/guarantee expires when my truck leaves the property. I would advise not to get involved in that 4 letter word MOLD run and run fast.


----------



## MHauling (Oct 2, 2018)

wildwest1 said:


> Discoloration is a dirty word. Ask guardian how they want the discoloration removed. Bleaching or other chemical spray is only a temporary solution to the issue. (that's what most nationals want) under a $1 sq ft . Spray and go.My warrantee/guarantee expires when my truck leaves the property. I would advise not to get involved in that 4 letter word MOLD run and run fast.


They want drywall removed and all of the support beams, 2x4s, and all other areas to have Killz used on them. I'm not going to put a hand in this any further now. I'm going to forward the bid that I received, and from there, I'm done. I was going to try to put my hand out as a middle man, but I am just not feeling comfortable on the whole situation.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

MHauling said:


> wildwest1 said:
> 
> 
> > Discoloration is a dirty word. Ask guardian how they want the discoloration removed. Bleaching or other chemical spray is only a temporary solution to the issue. (that's what most nationals want) under a $1 sq ft . Spray and go.My warrantee/guarantee expires when my truck leaves the property. I would advise not to get involved in that 4 letter word MOLD run and run fast.
> ...


Wise decission


----------

